# We Did IT! First UD leg!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, we ran our first-ever weekend of Utility! We entered Utility and Grad Open on Saturday and Sunday. We ended up getting an NQ in Utility on Saturday, but Qed and placed in all the other classes! We have our first UD leg! Plus 2 grad open legs to boot! Very excited! We JUST missed Qing on Saturday by about an inch! My dog crouched low on the signal exercise but didn't put his elbows down. Otherwise, we would have had it! Thrilled! My all-time favorite competition day ever.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulation, well done!!!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo!! Congrats!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It was so much fun! I didn't have any expectations, so that made it even better! We try again this weekend!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> Thanks everyone! It was so much fun! I didn't have any expectations, so that made it even better! We try again this weekend!


Good luck this weekend! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, we went to another trial today and got our 2nd UD leg and finished our Grad Open title. First place in both classes. What fun!


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Super cool, good for you, what an accomplishment!!! I know how hard that is!!!
Very exciting!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome accomplishment!!!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Awesome, awesome news!!!! Congrats on 2 legs and the GO title!!!!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! What a fabulous accomplishment!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats that is a huge accomplishment!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Super nice pix, thanks for sharing, brings back great memories! My dobie loved the scent work!


----------

